# Hiya



## Silv3r (Mar 9, 2008)

hi. i haven't really been in martial arts long (just started in Feb 07), but i like it. my style is Jung Sim Do. we actually just had promotion yesterday and i hope i passed :boing2:

it's good to be here, 
Silv3r


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 9, 2008)

Silv3r said:


> hi. i haven't really been in martial arts long (just started in Feb 07), but i like it. my style is Jung Sim Do. we actually just had promotion yesterday and i hope i passed :boing2:
> 
> it's good to be here,
> Silv3r



Hello  and welcome :highfive: have a good time.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to MT :wavey: and congratz on your promo!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to Mt
I do not know your style could yo give us a little background on it


----------



## Silv3r (Mar 9, 2008)

it's a combination of Tae Kwon Do, Hapkido, and Yudo.

this is what my school's website says-



> In 1974, the Korean martial art system of Jung Sim Do was established by the art&#8217;s founder, Grandmaster Seung Kil Choi, 9th Dan and brought to the United States.  When GM Choi passed away on an island off the coast of  Korea in 1991, he left a number of Black Belts and their students to carry on the Jung Sim Do tradition.
> 
> The West Shore Academy of Martial Arts instructs in the three major martial arts of Korea: Tae Kwon Do, Hap Ki Do and Yu Do. The techniques of these styles are then taught under the philosophy of Jung Sim Do, meaning "straight mind way" or "concentration of mind and spirit".


----------



## Drac (Mar 9, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 9, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Silv3r (Mar 9, 2008)

thnx


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome and we have alot of great folks around here.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 10, 2008)

Greetings!


----------

